# New MS Forum Manager



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Please join me in congratulating jcgriff2 on his promotion to Manager of the MS Forum. Unfortunately Parker (Elf) had to step down due to other commitments and John has agreed to take over the reins.

Well done John and I have no doubt in my mind that you will continue your very valuable contributions in TSF as Manager in this forum. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats JC keep up the good work.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

there you go, getting deeper in the trenches







congrats...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Big time congrats, John!! :4-clap::4-clap: Nice goin' and WTG!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulation John!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats John!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the promotion John. It was well deserved as shown by your hard work and dedication.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you to all.

I am looking forward to the challenge.

John

.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done JC, you are such a hard-working guy and you deserve the manager role


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

This is fantastic news! There's no one else here that deserves the title more. Congratulations, boss! :grin:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, John. When I saw elf had stepped down, I knew who would be replacing him. :grin: Good luck - I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I already gave you my congrats, but I want to give them again. Congratulations, in the highest sense of the word.

Look forward to posting under you, boss.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Spectacular work! Simply wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

A giant leap indeed. Congratulations John, you deserve it. ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

So, does this mean that we don't pm you for bsod's, or that we overload you? 
You can handle it, so I vote for overload.
Congrats JC!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations John, well deserved!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations John, Well done and well-earned :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Loope (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats on the promo JC!!!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats john 



:luxhello::luxhello::luxhello:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

My sincerest thanks to all. I greatly appreciate the very kind congratulatory remarks from everyone.



grimx133 said:


> So, does this mean that we don't pm you for bsod's, or that we overload you?
> You can handle it, so I vote for overload.
> Congrats JC!


I think overload is felt by everyone at some point, hopefully for only brief periods of time.

No card games here or sports on TV. You never know when unexpected company may drop by so having an adequate supply of kernel dumps on hand assures a fun-filled night for all, wouldn't you agree? :chgrin:

I find the growing interest in BSOD kernel dump analysis to be awesome as it can be extremely beneficial to many, including myself, as I learn something new each day. But having a deep understanding of the underlying and constantly evolving Windows OS, drivers, 3rd party apps, etc... is just as important, if not more so.

Thank you !!

John

.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this but I am thrilled to see it.
Actually I havent been in this section for a couple of days.


Very highly deserved.
May the rewards be rich, and the demands on your time at least stay the same as I know the time that you already put forth.

You are a great help to us all John.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Pat.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Apologies for being late but huge congrats to you John :smile:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Also apologies for being late... Congratulations John


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, Nick & Floop.

Much appreciated.

John

.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations John 
It is well deserved


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Vladimir.


----------

